# Dog snaps at other dogs without warning



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

Took my 5 month old Beagle to Dog Training last night (his second night) and am a bit concerned about a bit of his behaviour. He is normally a very placid and relaxed Beagle (well, as much as a 5 month old Beagle can be!! ) and not much scares him. But on a couple of occassions last night he seemed to have a go at dogs that got too close. Now I'm not sure if this is aggressive behaviour; nervousness; trying to impose himself as the alpha; simply playing; or because he hasn't been neutered yet??

He doesn't growl or bark prior to it. It happens when a dog comes over to investigate him and introduce themselves (tails wagging), they sniff each others noses and faces and then he suddenly without warning snaps at the other dogs face/neck (not noticed if his tail is wagging at the time, but i think it is down). This is a bit of a suprise as he is a Beagle and they are supposed to be very good with other dogs, and he was bought from a proper breeders where he mixed with other beagles, and a couple of cats. He also did this when first introduced to my mother-in-laws rotty when he was sniffing around him too much and was too imposing, he snapped at him and went for his neck (again no barking or warning growl)

any ideas? is it something that needs to be addressed or is he just playing or is it because he's still got his gentlemans equipment??? :biggrin5:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't think it is anything to do with him still being whole - and IMO he is too young to be castrated anyway. Sounds like he is maybe a little nervous to me - is he the same off the lead?


----------



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh no we won't be getting him done till he is older. He's a Beagle so he's not let off his lead as they have a tendancy as soon as they get a scent to get the nose down, close the ears and race off after the scent and never to be seen of again! 

But the time he snapped at the large rotty was in the house and so off the lead. This happened a couple of times on the first 2 times they met each other, on the 3rd occassion they met each other it didn't happen and they got on fine.

I'm hoping its just a "puppy thing"


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Hiya, have you had your beagle from 8 weeks? Do you know that he was socialised enough at an early age? Some dogs that werent exposed enough to dogs other than littermates from around 10-15 weeks miss out and may become fearful when other dogs invade their "space", snapping as a result.


----------



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Hiya, have you had your beagle from 8 weeks? Do you know that he was socialised enough at an early age? Some dogs that werent exposed enough to dogs other than littermates from around 10-15 weeks miss out and may become fearful when other dogs invade their "space", snapping as a result.


We got the beagle 2 and a half weeks ago so would have been about 18 weeks old. Yes i believe he was exposed to other dogs (other adult Beagles - other than his littermates) from a young age as he was from a proper breeder who had many beagles.


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

What does the training instructor have top say about it, are they any help?


----------



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

Shane said:


> What does the training instructor have top say about it, are they any help?


Training instructor hasn't seen it - it was when we were taking a break and all moved to the sides to sit down. There was a tiny very young jack russell puppy that was jumping up onto his face and he wasn't bothered about it and was wagging his tail playfully, but when a dog a similar size to him sniffed his face he would snap at them.


----------



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

Update on the above thread i started - took him to dog class again last night and again he snapped at other dogs.

he was brilliantly behaved during the class - and people commented on how chilled and relaxed and well behaved and how quiet he was - especially for a beagle as everyone seems to have the impression they are hyper, stubborn, and mischievous. other dogs around him were not behaving and having water squirted at them by the trainer. he did all the commands perfectly and when the exercise where the dogs walk by and you have to say "leave it" he didn't take any interest in the other dogs

but then when we sat at the side of the class for a break and the dogs were actually near each other and approaching each others faces to sniff he would snap at them.

someone even commented what a calm and lovely dog he was as he stroked him then suddenly my dog snapped aggressively at his dog out of the blue. i want him to get near to other dogs to socialise him but i'm very nervous and embarrassed when he snaps at other dogs. is it him being scared of the other dogs and feeling trapped??

as stated earlier, he has been exposed to other dogs at the breeders kennels, but not sure if this was at close quarters or between cages.

any ideas how to rectify this problem? is it to expose him more to the dogs and reprimand any of this behaviour when he does it and hope that he will slowly come to realise other dogs aren't a threat.

i intend to mention it to the trainer next week to see if they recommend doing anything (but i fear she is a bit old school)


----------



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry to not comment about the problem, but I couldn't help commenting on 'the trainer was squirting the dogs with water'!!!!!

I'd say that was def old school :incazzato:

I was really surprised to read that a trainer would do that, especially within a class. I can't think for one minute that any trainer I've been to or consulted would do this. 

Good luck with the problem.... still waiting for cute beagle photos


----------



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

hollie.hocks said:


> .... still waiting for cute beagle photos


i've uploaded some pics now!


----------



## loll (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi just jointed this forum and was reading about your dog i have a jrt who is very snappy at other dogs in training and she as been going since she was a pup and she lives with 3 other dogs and my trainer try spraying her with water and that didnt help one bit sorry not got any answer for you


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

As he was in a kennel situation before you got him, could it be that he had been attacked by another dog before he came to you?
If so, I would think that the best method to address this (if it is fear aggression) is to get 2-3 other quiet adult dogs and walk with them regularly, so that he can gain confidence.
If it is fear, scolding him will probably only make it worse.
Whatever you decide to do, it needs to happen now before the behaviour becomes the norm


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

BTW wagging of the tail isn't nesscaryily a good thing


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Is it the same dog that he has snapped at?

What body language does he display before he snaps?

What body language does he display after the snap i.e. does he try and go after the other dog?

How is he when other dogs approach you and you show them attention?

When he displays this behavior is it after a certain activity? Has he been exercised to calm him down a bit beforehand?

How does the other dog approach i.e. charging over or calmly approaching?

What are you doing before the incident, during and after?

Do you do anything to your dog after the incident?


----------



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

Is it the same dog that he has snapped at?
No its several - most that approach him and invade his space and sniff his face. But there is a tiny jack russell puppy that jumps up in his face and is all over him and he doesn't bother at all
What body language does he display before he snaps?
Usually sat peacefully
What body language does he display after the snap i.e. does he try and go after the other dog?
Usually just snaps and then gets pulled away, but doesn't pull to get after the dog.
How is he when other dogs approach you and you show them attention?
Fine, its only when they come to him
When he displays this behavior is it after a certain activity? Has he been exercised to calm him down a bit beforehand?
Well its at puppy class and so its during a break after doing exercises
How does the other dog approach i.e. charging over or calmly approaching?
neither charge nor calm, usually a bit excited with all the activity but not over powering.
What are you doing before the incident, during and after?
Before - i must admit i am a little tense with worry at how he might react and i obviously try not to show that, maybe i am holding to tight onto the lead without realising. During - yank him away with a firm "No!" (maybe thats not the right reaction, but its the instinctive reaction. After - try not to make too much of a fuss
Do you do anything to your dog after the incident?
I don't reprimand him after the initial yank back, usually ignore or stroke him gently to reasure all is okay.


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

> usually ignore or stroke him gently to reasure all is okay


I wouldn't do that as it's more likely to be rewarding his negative behaviour.

You really need to reed the signals and body language and correct the behaviour before it's escalated. Why don't you try doing something else with the dog while the others are taking a break.

Please keep us informed


----------

